# 2 rabbits misscarried??



## cranberrycreekfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

I have two does, exposed to same buck, a few days apart. Both built nests, had swollen abdomens, and were hand skiddish. But neither of them gave birth. Its been 41 and 38 days now. One was a proven breeder. Is it the buck? Could they both have miscarried? I've never had this happen before!


----------



## cranberrycreekfarm (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 18, 2011)

My father n"law raises lots of rabbits and he had told me that false pregnancies happen all the time after one of ours built a huge nest and then no babies. 


so my guess is false pregnancy.

Breed them again.


----------



## Legacy (Apr 18, 2011)

haven't a clue. Do you have another buck?  Try breeding one to the same buck and another to a different buck and then see how that goes. 

If the doe that was bred to the original buck still doesn't kindle after a second breeding, try another buck.


----------

